# كيف يبقى العش الزوجي ذهبيا؟



## candy shop (25 مارس 2008)

كيف يبقى العش الزوجي ذهبيا؟ 



كيف يبقى العش الزوجي ذهبيا؟

هل يُصدّق الفتى أحلامه التي ينسجها حول الفتاة التي سيقترن بها أو التي خطبها وما زال لم يدخل معها العش الذهبي؟



أو يعتمد هذا الفتى على الأوصاف التي يطلقها بعض المتزوجين على تجربة خاضوها لسنين طويلة؟
وهل تسعد الفتاة بدورها بالأمير الذي سيأتيها على جواد ناصح البياض ذي جناحين ويطير بها إلى قصره؟





أم أنها تقبل الأمر الواقع الذي تصفه لها صديقاتها المتزوجات عن تجربة زواجهن واقترانهن بأزواج تشغلهم أمورالحياة أكثر مما يشغلهم شؤون الحب والغزل والرومانسية.
هل عش الزواج ذهبيٌ كمايقولون؟ فماذا لو تحول إلى فضة أو إلى برونز أو إلى نحاس أو يصبح في النهاية معدناً ثقيلاً على النفس؟


لنرى ما الذي يجعل العش ذهبياً ويبقيه ذهبياً؟!


يقول بعض الظرفاء:

إن العش الزوجي هو الذي يدخل فيه شخصان بمزاجين مختلفين ومن بيئتين متفاوتتين ويحملان في ذاتهما فكراً وفهماً يختلف عنالآخر ولا يكون عشهما ذهبياً حتى يُملأ من الحس الذهبي بوجود الآخر والاحترامالذهبي لكلّ منهما تجاه الآخر.






وفي العش الذهبي يرسل الزوجان إلى بعضهما البعض وعلى الدوام رسائل التقدير والحب والمودة والرحمة وهناك من يتولى الإرسال واستقبال الرسائل.


العيون ترسل وتستقبل نظرات الودّ.
اللسان يُرسل الكلام الجميل فيما تستقبله الأذن.
العقل يكتب الرسائل والقلب يعطّرها بالحب والتواد وحينما تأتي الرسائل من الطرف الآخر فالعقل يفكّك رموزها والقلب يقطف منها هدايا الحب والشوق المعلقة بها.


ويفقد العش الزوجي ذهبيته عندما يفكر كل من الزوجين بنفسه وبسعادته دون الآخر.ويتوقع أن يأخذ من الآخرأكبر قدر من التنازلات...​


----------



## وليم تل (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف يبقى العش الزوجي ذهبيا؟*

العيون ترسل وتستقبل نظرات الودّ.
اللسان يُرسل الكلام الجميل فيما تستقبله الأذن.
العقل يكتب الرسائل والقلب يعطّرها بالحب والتواد وحينما تأتي الرسائل من الطرف الآخر فالعقل يفكّك رموزها والقلب يقطف منها هدايا الحب والشوق المعلقة بها.
ولا ننسى الافعال وعدم الانانية وتحقيق كل منهما رغبات الاخر ومتطلباتة
وشكرا كاندى 
على موضوعك الجميل لخلق سعادة زوجية
ودمتى بود​


----------



## candy shop (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف يبقى العش الزوجي ذهبيا؟*



وليم تل قال:


> العيون ترسل وتستقبل نظرات الودّ.
> اللسان يُرسل الكلام الجميل فيما تستقبله الأذن.
> العقل يكتب الرسائل والقلب يعطّرها بالحب والتواد وحينما تأتي الرسائل من الطرف الآخر فالعقل يفكّك رموزها والقلب يقطف منها هدايا الحب والشوق المعلقة بها.
> ولا ننسى الافعال وعدم الانانية وتحقيق كل منهما رغبات الاخر ومتطلباتة
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## soheir (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف يبقى العش الزوجي ذهبيا؟*

اللة يا كاندي علي الموضوع الجميل بس صدقيني علشان العش يكون ذهبي لازم يكون فية احترام بين الطرفين ويكون بينهم لغة الحوار ويكون بينهم الحب والرومنسة والود ودة هايكون احلي عش زوجي ذهبي ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف يبقى العش الزوجي ذهبيا؟*



soheir قال:


> اللة يا كاندي علي الموضوع الجميل بس صدقيني علشان العش يكون ذهبي لازم يكون فية احترام بين الطرفين ويكون بينهم لغة الحوار ويكون بينهم الحب والرومنسة والود ودة هايكون احلي عش زوجي ذهبي ربنا يبارك حياتك



وانا بتفق معاكى فى الكلام

لانه كلام سليم

ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## اميره الحياه (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف يبقى العش الزوجي ذهبيا؟*

عشان  يكون  تفاهم  ممنوع  الحماه تتدخل  اذا دخلت البيت بخرب


----------



## candy shop (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف يبقى العش الزوجي ذهبيا؟*



اميره الحياه قال:


> عشان  يكون  تفاهم  ممنوع  الحماه تتدخل  اذا دخلت البيت بخرب



لا لو اخدتى حماتك امك وهى اخدتك بنتها

مش ممكن يخرب ابداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## مينا 188 (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف يبقى العش الزوجي ذهبيا؟*

*( الامير - الاميرة - العش الذهبى - الحصان الابيض )
وسؤالك عن ماذا لو تحول العش الذهبى الى معدن رخيص 
اضيف سؤال اخر ماذا لو صدا هذا المعدن الرخيص 
لقد تغيرت ملامح الزواج وتغيرت مفاهيم هذا المصطلح
 ولكن يبقى الحب وان كان قليلا اذ لم يكن نادرا 
ولكنه موجود داخلنا داخل قلوبنا وعقولنا 
شكــــــــــــــــتترا ياكانـــــــــــــــــــدى *​


----------



## candy shop (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف يبقى العش الزوجي ذهبيا؟*



مينا 188 قال:


> *( الامير - الاميرة - العش الذهبى - الحصان الابيض )
> وسؤالك عن ماذا لو تحول العش الذهبى الى معدن رخيص
> اضيف سؤال اخر ماذا لو صدا هذا المعدن الرخيص
> لقد تغيرت ملامح الزواج وتغيرت مفاهيم هذا المصطلح
> ...




فعلا الحب موجود داخلنا

واحنا ممكن منخلهوش يصدأ

ويكبر كمان

شكرااااااااااااا ليك يا مينا

وربنا يوفقك​


----------



## فونتالولو (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف يبقى العش الزوجي ذهبيا؟*

*سلام الرب يسوع
تعيش ايدك يا ماما كاندي 
انا بقول لو في حب وتضحيه مع شويه اهتمام وحوار اخر اليوم 
اكيد كده البيت هيكون الماظ
ههههههههههه*


----------



## candy shop (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف يبقى العش الزوجي ذهبيا؟*



فونتالولو قال:


> *سلام الرب يسوع
> تعيش ايدك يا ماما كاندي
> انا بقول لو في حب وتضحيه مع شويه اهتمام وحوار اخر اليوم
> اكيد كده البيت هيكون الماظ
> ههههههههههه*



لازم يكون فى حب 

هو الحب اكيد موجود 

هو مش تضحيه شويه تنازلات بسيطه

اكيد الجو هيكون الماظ

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا حبيبتى​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف يبقى العش الزوجي ذهبيا؟*

يا عينى عليكى يا كاندى و على موضوعاتك الجميله
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف يبقى العش الزوجي ذهبيا؟*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> يا عينى عليكى يا كاندى و على موضوعاتك الجميله
> ربنا يباركك​



ميرسى لزوقك يا قمر​


----------



## جورج سعدجرجس (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف يبقى العش الزوجي ذهبيا؟*

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع      والزاوج سر من اسرار الكنيسة ويجب ان مقدسا والرب يبارك حياتكم


----------



## candy shop (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف يبقى العش الزوجي ذهبيا؟*



جورج سعدجرجس قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع الرائع      والزاوج سر من اسرار الكنيسة ويجب ان مقدسا والرب يبارك حياتكم



شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------

